# Food poisoning - how long does it take to get your appetite back?



## DeusXM (Dec 8, 2014)

So on Wednesday night last week I think I had food poisoning - my stomach suddenly felt pretty painful and full, I had a sort of vomiting performance that was a bit like that scene in the Exorcist, and then without wanting to get into gory details, the other 'exit' has been 'wrong' since then. 

Since then I've been completely off my food - I've been hungry, but I've learned the difference between hunger and appetite this week! The only things I've really felt like eating are yoghurts, Monster Munch and Frazzles, not exactly the most conducive foods for a healthy diet and they also don't really help with the merry hell you can imagine my blood sugars have been through the past few days of not really eating!

Anyone know how long this might take to pass? I think I still have an underlying infection - Christmas shopping this weekend was only possible thanks to a fistful of Immodium, which solved one immediate problem but of course doesn't help you remove an infection and in a bit more detail than you really need, turned me into the Hindenberg. But I'm getting tired of not wanting to eat. Anyone know when I might be back to normal, or if there's anything I can do to speed up the process? I figured that maybe my gut bacteria have taken a bit of a hit, so maybe something like probiotic yoghurts might help?


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 8, 2014)

Only had it the once, never want it again so sorry you're suffering.  I had three "active days" but then reduced appetite for another four so a week in total, but I had to force myself to eat normally for a while because I have a sensitive gag reflex.  If it hasn't gone completely by tomorrow I'd consider a doctor just in case, but I was told lots of water, yoghurt is good because it has live bacteria which help the intestinal flora recover, then the advice was bland food like white rice and grilled chicken but I'm guessing veggie soups would be a good alternative.  Fizzy water helped a lot (the posh stuff) because it's slightly alkali and calms the gastric juices down by releasing gas (how polite was that!).  I started to feel much better once I'd shoved real food down I suppose because you need the energy for repair.  Good luck and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear you've been ill.  I don't think there's any way to predict how long before you feel back to normal appetite unfortunately, you just have to go with what you can bear to eat and what your digestive system will tolerate.  Even when your appetite is back to normal, you may find your digestion is still slower than usual due to the gut still healing, so be careful with insulin timing.  Hope you're better soon


----------

